# Winter Century Rides



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of any century rides in the PA, DE, MD, or VA area's this winter?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Haven't heard of any in FLA or CA in winter - doesn't mean they don't exist, but not likely.


----------



## colinmcnamara (Dec 5, 2009)

There are a bunch of brevets starting at the 200k distance available this winter in that region. A brevet is a french style of riding that is in a group, but unsupported. e.g. mini marts / coffee shops are your friend. The upside is they generally are 10-15 dollars at the 200k distance.

Eastern PA Rides - 
PA: Eastern RUSA brevet 2010/12/04 200 Water Gap 200 (A) Tom Rosenbauer info
PA: Eastern ACP brevet 2011/01/01 200 695 Tom Rosenbauer info
PA: Eastern ACP brevet 2011/02/05 200 Stillwater 200 Tom Rosenbauer info
PA: Eastern ACP brevet 2011/03/05 200 716 Tom Rosenbauer info
PA: Eastern ACP brevet 2011/04/02 200 601 Tom Rosenbauer info

You can search per region from this url - http://www.rusa.org/cgi-bin/eventsearch_GF.pl

Hope this helps.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Dc Randonneurs ride 100 miles+ on most Saturdays, Sundays and federal holidays. They are a fine group and have excellent route slips (usually with several shorter options).

They do tend to find fairly hilly routes but you can always cut it short.

http://dcrand.org/dcr/ ought to get you there....


----------

